# 'all in one' remote code for HR23-700



## marklyn (Sep 16, 2006)

Who makes the HR23-700? I'd like to find the 'all in one' code for it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

All DirecTv receivers and DVRs use the same remote codesets. Choosing any DirecTv IR remote codeset 1, from any manufacturer will work. If you are using codeset 2 thru 8, then you will have to change it accordingly.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

marklyn said:


> Who makes the HR23-700? I'd like to find the 'all in one' code for it.


If you mean "One-For-All", the OFA code for Directv branded receivers is either SAT 1377 or 01377.


----------



## marklyn (Sep 16, 2006)

Edmund said:


> If you mean "One-For-All", the OFA code for Directv branded receivers is either SAT 1377 or 01377.


Yes, it's a One for All, but those codes didn't work on my HR23-700


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

marklyn said:


> Yes, it's a One for All, but those codes didn't work on my HR23-700


There is very few OFA models with that code, even though their parent company is one to make the white directv remotes. The only OFA's with a code is urc6960, 4221, 8820N, 10820N, and OARP05S. The originally version of the 8820 & 10820 don't have code 01377. Its only the 8820N & 10820N.

You know a remote accepts a code only if you get two blinks after the last digit is entered.


----------

